# Food cart



## pete5574 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello all. I am being given an opportunity to run a single man operating food cart . I have never smoked for the masses. I will be working for some body with deep pockets. With that in mind, I'm looking for advice on a smoker. I am a stick burner but am wotried I won't be able to give it my full attention as I will be cooking other things as well. What sort of smoker should I get, pellet or electric or something I don't even know about. Also any advice at all from you all would be greatly appreciated. I'm


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll move this to a more appropriate area for better responses!  Someone with Catering And Large Groups can better answer your questions, plus give advice on legalities, Food Safety, etc.


----------

